# Pacific Northwest Snow



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

First bigger storm for season is starting now with heavier accumulations starting at midnight 1 1/2hrs from now.

A few from the record breaking season last year with 81+ " in December alone.


































The Bottom picture is one I plow this year. Very long drive in major snow-belt area just north of me.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like the wet heavy stuff too. I think you better get out a little earlier to plow.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

ended up with 4" of powder but the fine misty rain started about 6am even tho it was only 24deg F. Go Figure! So much for the BIG storm...

...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM PST THIS
AFTERNOON...

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM PST THIS
AFTERNOON.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS: AN ADDITIONAL 1 TO 3 INCHES OF SNOW IS
LIKELY TODAY...WITH THE MOST SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATIONS OCCURRING
IN THE COEUR D'ALENE...POST FALLS...AND RATHDRUM AREAS. TOTAL
SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 6 INCHES WILL BE COMMON WITH THE
HIGHEST AMOUNTS ON THE IDAHO SIDE OF THE STATE LINE.

* TIMING: A BREAK IN ACCUMULATING SNOW IS EXPECTED THIS
MORNING...WITH REDEVELOPMENT OF SNOW IN THE AFTERNOON. SNOW
LEVELS WILL LIKELY RISE ABOVE 2000 FEET BY LATE IN THE AFTERNOON
LIMITING ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS FOR THE LOWER ELEVATIONS IN
SPOKANE.

Radar does not show the above forcast, will see if more comes this afternoon.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

Ended up with 6" of snow followed by heavy rains.

Statement as of 12:26 am PST on December 16, 2009


The precipitation at Spokane Airport in the past 24 hours
was 0.61 inches. This sets the record for the most precipitation
for this date. The previous record of 0.55 inches was set in 1906.
Records have been kept at this site since 1881.


Record precipitation. 11.5" total for year now. Earlier snows had already melted now only 
2.5" left of the 6. Temp now over 40deg. Looks like a green Christmas! Last year by Christmas we had close to 5 FEET of snow fallen.

Prior to this snowfall we had temps that did not go over 32deg for high in over 2wks. More plowing dirt than snow...


----------

